# SATURDAY 28th March: -- North Wales Meet



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is there actually anyone here from North Wales?!

I seem to remember that there are a few members knocking about the North Wales area?!?

Be good to meet you all!

Should or could something be arranged? I'd be up for it! 

Just an idea!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pete, AKA Roadhogs in North Wales.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool! We might have 2 then!

Is he on here often?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> Cool! We might have 2 then!
> 
> Is he on here often?


Yeah the old gits often nosing about on here. :lol:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> TT1012 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! We might have 2 then!
> ...


Nice one!

Perhaps he will see this thread and maybe he knows of some other members in North Wales.

I want a local meet! Not been to a local meet!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TT1012 said:
> ...


Why not send him a PM? Hes not such a bad old bugger really :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Depending where you are going to have it, I am sure I could pop down and say hello!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Depending where you are going to have it, I am sure I could pop down and say hello!


Check out "The next NW meet" on here for an update. Looks like we will go The Forest/Trough of Bowland and Dunsop Bridge. L:ast Sat or Sun in Febs looking fave at the mo.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Depending where you are going to have it, I am sure I could pop down and say hello!
> ...


lol i haent heard of any of them places! :?

be to get a meet though


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Well nows your chance to go there.  Check out the links below.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=d ... 1&ct=title
http://www.visitlancashire.com/site/dun ... dge-p96490
http://www.forestofbowland.com/
http://www.qype.co.uk/place/54680-Troug ... nd-Preston
http://www.pagemost.com/Trough-of-Bowland-Lancashire


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

les said:


> TT1012 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! We might have 2 then!
> ...


*Old=Yes
Git=NO..................................... :roll: *

Such words of endearment Les, :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TT1012 said:
> ...


You know me so well Pete :wink: Anyway I had to ay something like that to get your attention :lol: Worked didnt it :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Its a nice run into North Wales from Stoke. 

Used to holiday there as a Kid. [smiley=baby.gif]

Should be plenty of great places for a meet and some of the back roads are great :twisted:

Welsh plod can be a bit over zealous though. :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll have a run to wales aswell always a good drive out
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If something can be arranged and organised, i might also be up for a day out


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd come along to wales as long as it's at weekend...

Hows it coming with the next NW meet we gonna beat the 22 TT's in attendance of the last one les???


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

wehay! lots of replies!

if people are interested perhaps we could orginse something soon?

say if people all decide how far say they are willing to travel etc and we could meet in a fairly central place for everyone?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will come for the ride  love to give the TT a good run out :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT1012 said:


> wehay! lots of replies!
> 
> if people are interested perhaps we could orginse something soon?
> 
> say if people all decide how far say they are willing to travel etc and we could meet in a fairly central place for everyone?


By the looks of it mate, 90% of people that have shown an interest are actually from the North West, and not North Wales, so i wouldnt say that there is anything central about it 

But, somewhere along the north coast maybe? Or Snowdonia? (just brainstorming  )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'd come along to wales as long as it's at weekend...
> 
> Hows it coming with the next NW meet we gonna beat the 22 TT's in attendance of the last one les???


Note sure about that Tony and it was 21 not 22 wasnt it :? Check out the new NW thread as I updated it earlier.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

na les it was 22 for a short time when the yellow/orangeish TT showed up because someone phoned him... we had 21 confirmed but never thought they'd all show... just shows how keen everyone was 

yeah nothing really central about wales just fancy the drive there.. hope that isn't a prob..


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Snowdonia would be an excellent idea!

AWESOME roads there and the scenary is out of this world! Make some really really good phots for the site!

Thoughts...............? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT1012 said:


> Snowdonia would be an excellent idea!
> 
> AWESOME roads there and the scenary is out of this world! Make some really really good phots for the site!
> 
> Thoughts...............? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Sounds like fun too me... would look to do this back end of March Maybe? Lighter days less chance of bad weather etc etc


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

sounds like a plan!

Althought the scenary there at the mo is great! all the snow! Tad dangerous mind!

Anyone else fancy tail end of March?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I was only just thinkin about a drive up to wales. so would deffo be up for it...Got to agree with tony it's a good drive!! 

Snowdonia would be greate, lots of photo ops for the site!! 8)


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Snowdonia it is then! 

Can people post up their names if they would like to attend? Get something more definate organised??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm up for it... Prefer end of march ish if that ok with everyone? The next NW meet is end of feb so seems a good idea to have it then... whats everyone else think?

P.S. thanks TT1012 for taking the plunge and organising.. it's appreciated


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'm up for it... Prefer end of march ish if that ok with everyone? The next NW meet is end of feb so seems a good idea to have it then... whats everyone else think?
> 
> P.S. thanks TT1012 for taking the plunge and organising.. it's appreciated


Last weekend in March then??

Ooooh I'm an organiser!  I'll be a rep next!!! lol Seriously though, its no hastle. Was just an idea more than anything!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im up for it, date depending of course


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Last Weekend of March sounds good enough for me


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Last Weekend of March sounds good enough for me


Shall we decide on that then? Everyone note your name down if you intend to come!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so we going for sat the 28th or sun 29th of March???


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

I can do either - sunday might be best then can spend saturday detailing! lol

all depends on wether i suppose?

i dont know, im new to the organisor role!  lol

anyone prefer one or the other?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

all the ones i've been to and lent a hand with have been on sat's... people tend to have plans on sundays... like sunday roast's at the mother-in-laws ect... lucky for me i'm single and have no such burdon's :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

well either is good for me too

see what other people think? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Saturday 28th March fine for me.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Saturday and Sunday is good for me


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

so thats 4/5 of us so far?

we still thinking of heading to the snowdonia area? get some awesome pics on the awesome roads?!


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Right 5 weeks or so to go!

Are we all still up for this?

Should we start arranging something more definate? Not organised a meet before! am a little unsure!

Discuss [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT1012 said:


> Right 5 weeks or so to go!
> 
> Are we all still up for this?
> 
> ...


Dont take this the wrong way mate, i mean all good in what im about to say, but...... you live in North Wales, and the other lot including myself that have our names down dont, so you must have a better idea of where to go and what to do.

Most people have posted their available dates, so all it now needs is a venue, time and date. Whatever you organise im sure we will be easy and just come along, whether it be Snowdonia, Anglesey, or a bit of a road trip, we will all be up for it  

Unless there is anyone out there that wants to go to a particular place and see something?? (speak up now if you do)


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

May I suggest some stops along the a55, with a photoshoot on the top of the Great Orme at the very least. (nice background shots).

Maybe drop off the a55 and take in a bit of Conway, through to Bangor (plenty of tunnels to hear those exhausts), over the Menai bridge and stop of around the (Lanfairpwyglglglglglglgllglglggogoch) place and a different route back.

Other alternatives are the Festiniog slate mines, cant remember the name exactly, but the T------- Hydro-electric powerstation.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

Sounds like you have a plan, you can lead :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

We could really do with some of the NW locals, to add their suggestions as well.

I for one would like to go to places I've not seen yet.

Are there any car museums, maybe a friendly Audi garage that anyone might know of.

We all need to brainstorm dont we?, ~Put all the suggestions in one pot and come up with a round trip.

Where would be the start point.?

Where would the finish point be.?

Somewhere to eat.?

Somewhere to photoshoot (pics for the absoluTTe Mag)?

How long a cruise?, Big world tour or just a few good stopping points?

Just throwing in ideas? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

It was suggested earlier in the thread about the Snowdonia area. This would make for awesome photo opportunities as the scenery is excellent! Even if the weather is bad it is spot on.

Some nice drives too. Really good roads.

I could look up some possible meeting points/drives/end points etc?

Any thoughts on the Snowdonia area?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Phil,
> 
> Sounds like you have a plan, you can lead :lol: :lol: :lol:


I prefer "organisor" to "leader"!! lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not fussed... just wanna drive and get some good pics... Have some grub... Have a good scout at some nice TT's  LOL..

on another note I'd Really enjoy some Tunnel Blasting  but don't we all...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Tunnel blasting is only good if you have either an aftermarket zorst or atmos dump valve fitted. Otherwise it isn't too exciting


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Come on everyone, dont want to see this one fall apart. :?

How about some peeps post up the their own places of interest.

Are there some good drives worth going direct to?

Or is it best to do a round trip.

How about some of the Nort Wales locals post up some areas they know that might be a good focal point.

This thread started out so well and seems to have dried up. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Id personally like to drive to anglesey, aint been there in a while and i used to go there once a month to see family.

Maybe visit the village with the Longest name in the world..... im sure youve seen it on TV or something


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Id personally like to drive to anglesey, aint been there in a while and i used to go there once a month to see family.
> 
> Maybe visit the village with the Longest name in the world..... im sure youve seen it on TV or something


Anglesey is one of my fave places and its been a few years since I was there. I was in Llandundo on Tuesdayafternoon and drove up the Great Orme which I hadnt done for a few years. it's a great drive up the Orme even if they charge you £2-50p to do the marine drive up it.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I could do 29th, but 28th I at Wak's!

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Just noticed this, so I would be up for it. I am also seeing around twelve other TTers on Wednesday, so I could put the idea to them.
Hope you don't mind me throwing in a couple of tips.  
You need to plan a route that is not too long as the Welsh roads are so twisty. Find a nice place to break for lunch with a good menu/large car park, this is easier said than done. Allow around an hour and a half as when TTers get together they gas. Then plan a shortish final run to the last stopping place where eveybody can say their goodbye's and take the last photo's.
Finish it around 4:00pm ish as many folks who have a way to go will still have some of the evening left for a glass of wine and time to post up some pics of the good day they had.
Try and get some walkie talkies sorted as trying to keep more than six or severn cars together is not easy, come towns/traffic lights etc.
If you get a lot of folks it is very rewarding, but can be a little stressfull. :roll:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Id personally like to drive to anglesey, aint been there in a while and i used to go there once a month to see family.
> 
> Maybe visit *the village with the Longest name in the world*..... im sure youve seen it on TV or something


i live in that village!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

can show you round if you like?!?! aint a great deal to see when you have lived there all your life though!!

llandudno/conwy area - goods roads,nice places to visit. same on anglesey.

perhaps a meet in llandudno area then over to anglesey or the other way round?? there are awsome places to get some good pics for the site if people are interested? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

No one have any further input?  

Come on guys! Lets not let this dry up now!

[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think we will have a little more too say once the North West meet is out of the way on Saturday


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I think we will have a little more too say once the North West meet is out of the way on Saturday


ok

i wont be there but if anyone going wants to mention the north wales meet?!


----------



## hawkeye1972 (Feb 8, 2009)

Take a look At the A4212 between Bala and Trawsfynydd on google maps, it's the best driving road in North Wales, good scenery as well.

Also theres a Beach called Black Rock sands near Porthmadoc, which can be driven on to.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> I think we will have a little more too say once the North West meet is out of the way on Saturday


Ditto


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I think we will have a little more too say once the North West meet is out of the way on Saturday


Yeah have to say think everyone's focus is on that at the moment... Although it good to know we already got something ear marked for march


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Well you missed it [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I could be up for this as well depending.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I f we go for the last week of March then ( Week later and we are heading towards Easter quickly and we will end up with Day trippers...

Who's up for the organisation of this one then? I might fancy a reccy next weekend if it is a nice one...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me on this one depending on what day gets arranged.

The NW meet has really got me looking forward to others and keeping in touch with you all and meeting fresh faces as well.

Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yep count us in.... but will have to be a sat for us as linda has to work sundays (and she will not let me have the car for a TT meet without her being there      )


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Im in for any time...end of march sounds good,just after payday


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

flat out at at work at the mo but ill hopefully try and throw a bit of a plan together 1 night this week? :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I would also try and make an appearance. Make up for missing the Bowland adventure


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Any update yet?

At this stage a definate date would help, then I can make sure I dont miss it.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SO are we going to get a plan ready for this one?

Shall we put a route together? What do people want to see do? Costal? Mountain? Tunnels?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok JammyD

I'll start with the first draft of a route but dont want this to be all my own ideas :!: .

Start from the chester south bypass at the Holiday Inn Express A55 A483 Junction

Head towards Mostyn, past the old funship.

Follow the coastal road east to prestatyn (presswhatin??)

Through onto the Rhyl coast road onto Pensarn.

Head into Abergele, through the town towards LLandulas

theres a little Chef here and a VPOWER Shell station (time for a brew also)

through to Old Colwyn and accross the promenade through colwyn bay

Past Rhos on Sea

Follow the Coast road round to Llandudno

Go around the Great Orme - Marine Drive (Toll about £3 ish)

Down to Blaenau Festiniog

Then Festiniog

Past Pentre foelas

Across the moors to Ruthin

Past Mold back to the original meeting place.

Round trip is 146.2 miles.

This should take in some coastal roads, some mountain roads, not too sure about tunnels.
I have not made this route before so the bit after the Great Orme is all unknown.

Maybe some of the locals could provide info about

- The Great Orme (ie drive around the outside and then meet on the top by the cafe, for an ace photoshoot.

- Blaenau Festiniog - in particular the slate mine (possible stop off for a cuppa in the main car park(would need arranging)

- Festiniog

- the bit between Pentre Foelas and Ruthin

I also dont know any possible blasting stretches of road (let say challenging roads that are as quick as Les's Northwest Route), so therefore cant say for sure that the route would be as satisfying as the previous trip. :? 
A lot of the coastal route will be normal, 'robo-rozzered' (speed cameras) everwhere roads, so progress will have to be sensible.

Ok chaps (and chappesses) comments please [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks good this route, I have just got google maps, I like the route you have set out, I am just wary of time scales on it... don't want to drag it on for too long. My thought was a leg stretch down the A55 to Conway, then we can pull up in Conway get a drink etc... from there pic up the road through Colwyn to Llanddunno, I think there is a V-power pump in Llandudno.

Only thing with my route out, is its a little dull...


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looks good this route, I have just got google maps, I like the route you have set out, I am just wary of time scales on it... don't want to drag it on for too long. My thought was a leg stretch down the A55 to Conway, then we can pull up in Conway get a drink etc... from there pic up the road through Colwyn to Llanddunno, I think there is a V-power pump in Llandudno.
> 
> Only thing with my route out, is its a little dull...


Maybe is is a bit dull, but really are the dull bits best left for when we travel back.

I personally think the interesting and most scenic bit is the coastal route, however its what people want. The last trip was quite frantic, (but very enjoyable), however some people bowed out because of the pace.
The meets are meant to be for all, bearing in mind different driving abilities (licence etc).

So is it better maybe to set a shorter route from A to B, rather than a round trip.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sounding good. However, you need to find somwere to stop for lunch and book it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a few observations if I may.
1/ Wherever you meet first it needs a place where you can stop a while and all get in like a largish car park.
2/ I went up the Great Orme recently cost £2-50p via the marine drive.
3/ We also stopped in Conway and parked on the front of the estury of the river Conway however although a great place to park up spaces are very limited but there is a car park near the castle. 
4/ Link to a short vid I took on top of the Great Orme
( didn't take one driving up it  ) The top is a good place to park given it's got a large pay and display at there. Always windy and often cold up there. Was very windy when we were there as you can hear on the vid.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


As mentioned, I think my way was a little dull! There a re a few places on the coast where we can stop, and to start, there is a good (huge) car park at the park and ride just off the A55/A483


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

hi all, Im interested again, enjoyed the last NW meet very much, though I agree with Chad TT on the pace. was a great dive, but in hind sight a slower pace would be preferable. Il keep my eyes skinned for dates ect....


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounding good this but do we have a definate date sorted yet?

Are we sticking with a Saturday (28th) that most of us seem to be able to make or switching to the Sunday (29th)???

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sat 28th

There ive decided the date.... if you cant make it.... tough poo! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will edit the first post so we all know


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes I will go with the 28th too even if I have too muck in with a diesel!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Yes I will go with the 28th too even if I have too muck in with a diesel!!!!!


Bring along your hoe, or combine attachements!!!! Will be good to see you... Think we could make this into a big ol' meet!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

You love the Darkside Phil!!! Bit of dirty black clouds will hurt nobody 

Now we have the date, we need to arrange some sort of a route. Its all good driving round to see the sights, but to be honest i dont want it to be a full days driving, best stopping at as many spots and locations as we can, to either meet up with others from N.Wales, to take in the sights or to have food/drink.
Plus im going France a few days later so i wanna keep the miles down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great Orme, Conwy, coastal roads sounds good though to me


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gutted!

Can't make 28th! I'm at WAK's having my DRL's fitted!

Have fun guys!

:?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve,

No chance of getting them done before...........so you can make it on the day and we can all seem them!!! LOL

Jon


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry guys I have been flat out in work and busy in the evenings. After starting this thread things have picked up an I havent been able to commit as much to organising this as I would have liked.

What about Anglesey?! The village with the longest name!!!

IMO The Blaenau Ffestiniog bit seems abit of a waste to me, only from being "a local" in some respects. Its VERY out of the way!

Anglesey has alot more "nice locations" so to speak.

If you are all heading down the a55 through down to Rhyl/Pensarn Way, I could join the meet in Towyn, a small town between Rhyl and Pensarn. My girlfriends parents own a cafe there so venue for possible brew break?!

If in agreement we could then run down from Towyn, through Rhos on Sea (nice coast road) to Llandudno (and the great orme (no toll charge this time of year I'm sure), Llandudno Jundction, Conwy, Penmaenmawr, Llanfairfechan, passing Bangor and then on to Anglesey? Over the Brittania Bridge, stopping off at Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogeryllchwindrobwyllsantisiliogogogoch(!!!) and then on to maybe Benllech(?) -(nice beach there) and back along the other side of the island, back over the Menai Bridge into Bangor and joining the A55 again for the journey home? Lots of stop off points (small village's etc) on Anglesey too.

Upto everyone coming. As I said from being something of a local, Blaeunau and the surrounding area doesnt really offer much!

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> If in agreement we could then run down from Towyn, through Rhos on Sea (nice coast road) to Llandudno (and the great orme (no toll charge this time of year I'm sure),
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Ho yes there is £2-50p to go up the GReat Orme (as per a previous post) via the Marine drive per car. I was there 3 weeks ago mid week. :roll:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> TT1012 said:
> 
> 
> > If in agreement we could then run down from Towyn, through Rhos on Sea (nice coast road) to Llandudno (and the great orme (no toll charge this time of year I'm sure),
> ...


I always drive straight through!!! lol Never been stopped!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogeryllchwindrobwyllsantisiliogogogoch


 in the quiet words of the virgin Mary ...... thats a mouthful :roll:

now this is looking like a propper run out , i will deffo have to join a convoy, i have noooooooooo idea in wales


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ChadTT and TT1012... I nominate you guys as the organisers!!!!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> ChadTT and TT1012... I nominate you guys as the organisers!!!!


Have you thought about joining in with some of the organisation too! :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

TT1012 said:


> Sorry guys I have been flat out in work and busy in the evenings. After starting this thread things have picked up an I havent been able to commit as much to organising this as I would have liked.
> 
> What about Anglesey?! The village with the longest name!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks TT1012.

It looks like the best run is the coastal part, love the suggestion at pulling in at the Cafe you mentioned.
Is there enough parking for say 20 or so cars?

Does eveyone think that this would be a suitable main meeting point for all concerned. Chester is probably too far east for some. Or do most people want to start at say Prestatyn then venture West accross the coast as mentioned already.

The run aound the Orme marine road is sounding good.

Not too sure whether venturing too deep into anglesey will make it too much of a journey, however if there is a great landing spot with some of the coast road taken in, it might be interesting.

Can some of the lurkers please voice their ideas, it would be good to have a run that fits the majority of the attendees wishes. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i wish i could give some input....but i have no idea of the area we are talking about, but as long as the roads are good...the scenery is good ...like the sounds of coastal roads..we are up for it :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CHADTT said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > ChadTT and TT1012... I nominate you guys as the organisers!!!!
> ...


Bloody hell how many does it take :roll: you all going to hold hands then or what :lol: too many cooks spoil the ruby [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Fair play it was me that started the thread so i dont mind helping with the organisation.

The cafe at Town, there is enough parking for 20, i only mentioned chester 'cos i thought you were all heading down from that end. if we all meet up here then i could "lead the way" if you like??

as for "deep anlglesey" (!!) this is alot less millage than say traveling into Blaenau. (and its better!!)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I stay out of things like this... 

I am coming for the ride along, but thats it. Plus I can not spell half the places in Wales let alone say them


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As mentioned earlier, find a nice lunch venue and book it after you get a head count. Also don't make the cruise too long in the afternoon. Finish it around 4:00-5:00pm. That way folks will still have some of the evening left when they get home.
Last cruise I did was the Elan Valley that got around 16 TT's. Not easy trying to keep them all together, so get some folks to bring walkie talkies with them.
Plan the route well and give everybody a print out of the map.
If you want any more advice then just ask, but I will leave the route to you.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

0.00 Start out at Pensarn Beach,Conwy Unclassified 0.00 
0.10 Turn right Unclassified 0.10 
0.07 Turn left onto Kingsway Kingsway 0.17 
0.04 Turn right onto the A548 A548 0.21 
0.06 At roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A548 (signposted Abergele) A548 0.27 
0.19 Branch left, then merge onto the A55 A55 0.47 
9.47 Shell Black Cat (Junction 19) A55 9.94 
1.87 Conwy Tunnel A55 11.81 
1.93 Warning: Speed Cameras along the A55 A55 13.73 
0.32 Penmaenmawr Tunnels A55 14.06 
0.89 Shell Orme View A55 14.95 
0.53 At Junction 16 roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A55 (signposted Bangor) A55 15.48 
1.69 Pen-y-Clip Tunnels A55 17.17 
1.15 At Junction 15 roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A55 (signposted Bangor) A55 18.32 
6.66 Travelodge (Bangor - Jct with A5) A55 24.98 
3.31 Leave the A55 at junction 9, then at roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A487 (signposted Bangor) A487 28.29 
0.37 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A487 (signposted Bangor) A487 28.66 
1.03 At roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A5 (signposted Menai Bridge) A5 29.69 
0.19 Menai Bridge A5 29.88 
0.18 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A545 (signposted Beaumaris) A545 30.07 
4.20 Turn left onto Chapel Street Chapel Street 34.27 
0.07 Turn left onto Steeple Lane Steeple Lane 34.34 
0.01 Turn right onto Margaret Street Margaret Street 34.34 
0.03 Arrive at Beaumaris,Isle Of Anglesey Unclassified 34.37 
- Section time 0:43, Total time 0:43 - - -

Just a suggestion for a proposed route, a few tunnels, express way,& A.roads.
You could include a visit to the Gt Orme , which would add about 1hr to the above section time, piccies etc.

A little further than Beaumaris, there is Red Warf Bay (Benllech) Have no idea where one would stop for lunch ??

Hope this of some help.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the usefull suggestions everyone.

Lets get as much of the run agreed on first, then its down to finalising stop points.etc :wink: 
This is probably not going to be as frantic a pace as the previous cruise, but the scenery should be great. 8)

Start point for all is the Cafe in Towyn (details can be added by TT1012)

Head East on the A548 towards Pensarn and pickup the Westbound A55

Turn off at Llanddulas. Stop by the Little Chef and SHELL VPOWER (fill up only)

Head out on the old Abergele Road and turn right towards the Colwyn Bay Promenade.

Past Rhos-on-Sea and head around the Marine Drive towards Llandudno.

At the far end of the Llandudno parade, head up road called Ty-Gwyn Road, up the hill to the Bishops quarry point.

Stop off here for some food [About 1hour] . ( I believe there is a restaurant at the top).

Stay for a while, then head off down a road called St.Tudros Road and pickup the marine drive around the Orme. (might miss the TOLL this way).

Head towards Deganwy and onto the A55.

Through a tunnel (Beep Beep!! :twisted: )

On the a55 (more tunnels) towards the Menai Bridge and into Lanfairpwygigiggjgjlflkglfkgjlkgjlkgjlgdfgldgjgo go goch :roll: 
Are there some toilets here?

Trip upto this point is about 45 miles.

At this point I'm not sure of the best way to proceed.

Maybe blast up the A55 to a place called valley, then clockwise to Amlwch and then finishing at Benllech around about 3pm.

Trip up to this point would be approx 100miles

At this point many peeps would be wanting to head back home maybe.

Comments please. [smiley=gossip.gif]

If the general concensus is ok, then both TT1012 and myself can finalise the details prior to the big day.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Thanks for all the usefull suggestions everyone.
> 
> Lets get as much of the run agreed on first, then its down to finalising stop points.etc :wink:
> This is probably not going to be as frantic a pace as the previous cruise, but the scenery should be great. 8)
> ...


Better off taking the Brittannia Bridge to Llanfairpwll as if you go over Menai Bridge you have to double back to Llanfairpwll. from there though the village of Menai Brigde on to Beaumaris. (valley is in the other direction and nothing much there only fields!!) Beaumaris has nice scenery, there is a good spot to park up overlooking all the menai straights (photos!!) then best/shortest route back is through menai bridge and this time over to the main land via the menai bridge that way people can go through bangor back towards the a55 for home. this way people are getting to see a couple more places?There is also a stop of point in bangor, on the other side of the straights if you like, looking back over towards anglesey, you can all see where you have just been! lol

[smiley=gossip.gif]

CHADTT do you have MSN Messenger or anything like that?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i love it when a plan starts to come together... looks like my next mod will be before the meet [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] tomtom in the ashtray (just so i can get home)    :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Syd, love that......sat nav to get home......well we are venturing out of lancashire so I guess we all need them!!! :lol: :lol:

Do we know as yet, start/finish time and where the first meet point is going to be???

Already looking forward to it and just over a week to go?

Can I suggest this time we do the meal together at lunchtime as opposed to after the cruise, I always seem to be struggling with committments already for the saturday evening and dont want to miss out again.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Myself and ChadTT or working on this and will hopefully have something sorted by early next week. We have 2 weeks to go!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry of course two weeks to go.......in my excitement was getting my dates confused!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry folks for being so quiet... obviously i'm still there  Can't wait for it fella's !!! be a good way to cut lose after a bloody awfull time this month... It's end of financial year month at our place so my life is revolving around work... :x Not too happy about it either :evil: (Also had the disgrace of picking 3 points up on my licence, being breath tested and just randomly stopped all on seperate occasions, On a brighter note the TT was down Reading way recently (wed/thurs) was a very good drive out.. annoying how easy it is to creep over the speedlimit though think thats what exhausted me more than anything... remembering to back down before snapping the needle on the speedo... :roll: Oh and can't reallyput much input into this one... not a clue where we heading... but i'll have the sat Nav ready... postcodes for meeting point would be brilliant...

Tony


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Can we have a show of interest for this

1 bigsyd
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

1 TT1012 <------- Me 1st!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :lol: 
2 bigsyd
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

1 TT1012 <------- Me 1st!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :lol: 
2 bigsyd
3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week 
4
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

1 TT1012 <------- Me 1st!!!!!!!!!!! 
2 bigsyd
3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week 
4 p7 TTj
5
6
7
8
9


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

1 TT1012 <------- Me 1st!!!!!!!!!!!
2 bigsyd
3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week
4 p7 TTj
5 Redscouse
6
7
8
9


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta be more than 5 of us?!

Come on guys n gals!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

1 TT1012 
2 bigsyd
3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week
4 p7 TTj
5 Redscouse
6 Mark_Hogan ---> I know he'll deffo be going
7 Tony_rigby_uk ---> Although i may not be now.. it's time for a new clutch [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
8
9

Hey folks. I've added mark with his red TT and myself... The slight problem i've got not is to make this month even more terrible for me my cars decided to need a new clutch [smiley=bigcry.gif] (it never rains but it pours) Hopefully i can gt it sorted and bedded in before the 28th although i'm concious thats it's a week on sat so trying to pull in alot of favours and jump the "workload que" with my mate... Fingers crossed. Also while i'm here anyone ever had a Lamber open circuit Fault.. Seems to be popping up rather frequant since the 550miles round trip last week... occasionaly throws a engine light and another code... can't remember what that is but it's lamber again... I'm thinking it's a new sensor... :roll: Should have know i'd be having a bad time my birthday is coming up on the 10th!!!

Well rant over... i'll try to resume normal service next month when life calms down a little.

Oh and might be worth putting that most North Westers are attending the North wales meet in ya sig... just a thought but not seen the likes of les ect yet....


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> 1 TT1012
> 2 bigsyd
> 3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week
> 4 p7 TTj
> ...


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> 1 TT1012 Joint first with CHADTT
> 2 bigsyd
> 3 Jammyd --> might have to pull out with family commitments, but will not know til next week
> 4 p7 TTj
> ...


OK back from South of France now, will get finalised details by mid next week, times, meeting point etc.

Anyone going to the North Midland meet, could discuss the details there also.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Myself and ChadTT will be sorting out meeting point and confirming routes etc over the weekend. Should be posted up by Sunday evening/Monday


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry guys  have to give this a miss [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] just got a new TT and she needs my love and attention to get her pristine  will be thinking of you all , we was looking forward to this as well :x ....but See you all on the next one :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, gonna have to miss out on this one, other commitments at the mo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

People are slowly starting to pull out.

Have we got a final route? To be honest i might not attend myself yet as i have alot on in the next few weeks


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, Sorry to say gona have to give it a miss also, Brake pad warning light came on at the last NW meet, and still not had funds to replace em, seeing as I want something decent. Will be thinking of you all. and look forward to pics and stories cheers TW


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ummm starting to think a beer might end up being the best thing to do


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Must admit it would be a shame if more cant make it, I know the route and meeting points havent been posted but everyone has known the date for quite some time!!

Having said that I think we need a minimum number of people to make the day worthwhile, but appreciate ChadTT and TT1012 have probably put alot of time and effort into it so far.

Perhaps if it doesnt come off this saturday ( due to lack of numbers ) we could simply postpone it to another date and still use the planning they have put into the event.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the best bet would be to postpone this meet with the route in mind, and do it another time.

But if there is still 5 or more of us wanting to have a meet this coming Saturday, we could meet somewhere as JammieD has suggested and go for a pint or 2 and a meal. Depends on numbers though..... im not keen on a meal between me and someone else to be honest...... may aswell bring some flowers and a candle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Why dont we do another list of definates. From reading the whole post with initial interest and then people who have pulled out, I get :-

1. TT102
2. ChadTT
3. Redscouse
4. p7 TTj
5. Jammyd (ok now)
6. TT4PJ
7.Mark_Hogan
8. Les ? (needs to confirm or not)
9. MattB ? (needs to confirm or not)
10.

If we could still get 10 that would good and if i have missed anyone sorry but please add your name!


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

The rout is done! it just need a few last tweaks before either myself or ChadTT post it up.

Come on guys dont let this one go a miss! I've been looking forward for weeks now!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If we can get 10 of us surely that will be good??


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Same here mate, I love our days out together in the TT's.

Keeping my fingers crossed we can make it to 10!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

TT1012 and ChadTT, not wanting to interfere with your organising, but ive just PMd Jammyd, MattB and Les who I put on the latest list as possible's as they had all said they would go hopefully.

Also Pendle7 (Mark) who has been on the last two to see if he is keen on this one.

Keen to get us to 10 so the event happens and thought sooner we know if they are definates or not the better.

Will keep the list updated when they respond.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one Jon! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK count me in then.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one Les. Dont want this one to slip away now!

Right, new list!! (confirmed)

1. TT1012
2. CHADTT
3. p7 TTj
4. les
5. Redscouse
6. Jammyd
7. TT4PJ
8. Mark_Hogan
9. 
10.

Fill the gaps and make it happen guys!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we are soooooooooooooooooooooo :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: at missing this...make it a good one lads, we will be with you on the next outing (car will be fettled by then)loads of pics please


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

bigsyd - just come down and make the numbers up mate!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi folks, really want to make this but at the mo am working 6-7 days a week and up to 12 hrs a day. It puts great demands on my time  
Can't really confirm till Thursday/Friday, but I am up for any sort of meet (if I can escape from work!)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I too am struggling to make Saturday as the job I am on may not be finished in time. I have another client booked in to start on Monday which dose not help the matter.
Will let you know by Thursday.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Right updated list with Matt & Phil updates

1. TT1012
2. CHADTT
3. p7 TTj
4. les
5. Redscouse
6. Jammyd
7. TT4PJ (hopefully but to confirm thurs/fri)
8. Mark_Hogan
9. Matt B (hopefully but to confirm thurs/fri)
10. 
11.
12.

Ive made it to 12 names then if they both cant go we should still be at our minimum 10.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Right if anyone wants I can post up the basic route?

I think ChadTT was going to do a proper one with times between stops and mileage etc. Dont think he can get online at the moment though.

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> Right if anyone wants I can post up the basic route?
> 
> I think ChadTT was going to do a proper one with times between stops and mileage etc. Dont think he can get online at the moment though.
> 
> Cheers


A meeting venue with a time would be a start for now.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

The main meeting point is a car park/brew stop at my girlfriends parents' Cafe in Towyn (between Rhyl and Pensarn)

I think ChadTT had planned to meet up in Stoke before this and "pick people up" on the way. So to speak.

Meeting time in the Cafe is 11am, departing doen the coast towards Anglesey 11:30ish.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> The main meeting point is a car park/brew stop at my girlfriends parents' Cafe in Towyn (between Rhyl and Pensarn)
> 
> I think ChadTT had planned to meet up in Stoke before this and "pick people up" on the way. So to speak.
> 
> Meeting time in the Cafe is 11am, departing doen the coast towards Anglesey 11:30ish.


Sorry I don't know your parent girlfriends cafe, a post code and location/address would be an good/better idea IMO.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

The main meeting point is in Towyn. (Its not a huge place!! You can drive through it in 10 minutes!)

I will confirm the postcode later, not too sure of it myself! lol


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do we still want to make a go of this guys?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

it appears to me that the organisers of this are not very enthusiastic about this meet. I have a sticking rear brake caliper that needs sorting ASAP ( a replacement is on the way) There is the IOM meet in 3 weeks and the weather forecast is not looking good. Sorry but to coin a phrase "Am out".


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Im of the same opinion as previous, if we dont get to 10 I dont think its worth it!

Now that Les has pulled out (and I do agree with his comments) that is going to make it very hard to get those numbers.

It is such a shame as I was looking forward to this as was my brother in law Richard.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

les said:


> it appears to me that the organisers of this are not very enthusiastic about this meet.


  You having a laugh? I started this thread and have been trying to organise this for over a month!

Myself and ChadTT have both worked hard on routes etc. We both have work commitments and are trying our best with what little free time we have. Numerous PM's have gone back and forth between us trying to sort this one out. Other users posting remarks like this makes me wonder why we bothered?! :evil:

Yes the weather is tipped to be bad this weekend. Wind and rain etc. Should myself and ChadTT have a word and try and organise the weather to be better as well? Or perhaps we wont bother as we're not very enthusiastic. :evil:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> It is such a shame as I was looking forward to this as was my brother in law Richard.


Was also looking forward too! Alot!

Suppose next time I'll have to try and be more enthusiastic :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well i'll still be in for this. obviously assuming i've got my car back.. fingers crossed and all that.. still not heard how it's going hopefully i'll get it back tonight so i can bed the damm thing in..

if it is decided to cancel perhaps organising something for the long weekend at easter would be a good idea.

see how it goes.

cheers

tony


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im still up for it too! 

Im sure p7TTj would be aswell? He did say he was lloking forward?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > It is such a shame as I was looking forward to this as was my brother in law Richard.
> ...


Sorry you feel that way ( thanks for the sarcasm) but having organised 2 meets both of which were very well attended and from the feedback I got well organised we will have to agree to disagree. I genuinely have a rear caliper problem but a combination of things as stated means I am out. I was never a definate as I first stated and I know you have jobs etc to do but this has just ambled along IMO and its only my opinion. Don't wan't to get into a slanging match, hope the meet goes ahead and its a great success. BTW what happend to the post informing people of the post code etc of the cafe meeting point that was being put up yesterday I think some may want it?


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Applology accepted.

Myself and ChadTT havent organised 2 succesfull meets before.

If people are still wanting to go ahead, dont mind the bad weather (and poor organisation of course :roll: ) then myself and ChadTT will get the route and postcode of meeting point up. (not 100% keen on slapping the postcode on the internet if its not going to happen, hence why it wasnt up yesterday) I know ChadTT is flat out in work until tomorrow afternoon and my time on here is sketchy at the moment. So appologies if you all feel let down. I do.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've organised meets where only two people have turned up, still had a good laugh and chat and enjoyed it.

Get out and have some fun if you've got even a few of you, then others will see this went ahead fine and be more up for next time.

I normally plan my meets with the thinking that I'm going out for a cruise for my enjoyment and if people want to join me then so much the better 

Nick


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT1012 said:


> Myself and ChadTT havent organised 2 succesfull meets before.


I hadnt organised one before those two either. I just had an idea as to how people would like it and it worked for me and them. Of course everything may not work out as you had hoped thats life. The thing is to get the route up, meeting place and time etc etc well sorted in advance so people can plan well in advance. My girlfriend who comes with me needs to know well in advance to arrange work cover and I suspect others are in a similar position. Asking people a few days before hand "Do we still want to make a go of this guys?" doesnt exactly inspire confidence IMO in it deffinately going ahead. I have been on meets where only 6 of us have been on it thats not a problem but knowing for sure its on and the info above is IMO and IME. I wish you good luck with the meet and hope all turns out well in the end.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nem said:


> I've organised meets where only two people have turned up, still had a good laugh and chat and enjoyed it.
> 
> Get out and have some fun if you've got even a few of you, then others will see this went ahead fine and be more up for next time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Nick. Really nice to hear. I am right in thinking you can have fun and a laugh without thousand of people and a plan set in stone! 

Im still up for it!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well, I did say I would get back to you on Thursday as to wheather I would be able to make Saturday and have to say I cannot. Sorry about this as I know you have put in a lot of thought on this your first cruise. However, if it dose not happen this time don't give up. Take on board what folks have said and try and book another date for April or May. 
Please don't take this the wrong way but some TTer's will be coming a long way and like to know the thing is well organised with a start venue, somewere for lunch and a final destination for maybe a coffee and a group hug!!  and also for some last minuite photo's and farewell's.
As Les has stated the route has not been on the thread early enough and this maynot have encouraged folks to come along.
Again I hope you don't take any offence.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well we should have the QS tomorrow 8) so will be looking in the event section for the next meet... would love a meet in somewhere like blackpool on the front ( where... pass ) in the sun and 20/30 TT on show...now that would be good to me (with my little stick of Blackpool rock lol)
the thing i liked about the last 2 meets was all the info was up ages b4 the meet, where to meet a list of peeps attending... who was meeting in a convoy..ect ect..... but this one...nothing  if we had been attending , i would have been kicking up a fuss about where we are meeting... planed rout ect ect..but hay ho we will be on the next meet :lol:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

just signed in to say im still up for it even if we only get 5 or 6 people?! be a nice sight a line of 6 tt's driving through the welsh towns and villages! get lots of pics etc makes those who missed it wish they hadnt!!!!  8)

well if anyone wants to bother now please post up.

if not then we can give it another go another time?

myself and chadtt are still willing if more can maybe take this as a bit of a go with the flow cruise?! 8) :lol:

get you names up now! last chance to make this work!


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi TT1012 & ChadTT,

Unfortunately looks like no response now!

Can I suggest you post the event again for now another day in the not to distant future. (May seems a good month with some people going on the IOM event in April).

I would say just pick up a day and post the thread something like "Rearranged North Wales Meet - Now Saturday .............09" and include all the detail that was maybe missing from the last one, ie times, meeting points and route for the day.

Trying to get us all on the same day is impossible anyway and some people will always not be able to make it for whatever reason. That way people can put a date in the diary, add their name to the list and im sure we can all have a fantastic get together in Wales soon.

We cant let your work go to waste in sorting us all a good route out.

Cheers 
Jon


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

A good route it was too!!!

Anyhow ChadTT PM'd me late lst night to say his work commitments have worsened slightly and he is forced to stay away from home for another weekend. Poor guy hasnt been home in over a week now!

I will speak with him once he is sorted workwise.

We WILL get this to happen!!

The weather here in North Wales is terrible today! Sleet/rain and freezing winds!! Much the same promised for the weekend so this may be a blessing in disgise! lol

Anyway I will keep in touch with ChadTT and we will post up a more detailed thread soon.

Hope no one feels too "let down" so to speak.  

Regards
Liam


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

m8 nobody wants to go on this meet as much as me and the wife, let the weather get a bit warmer and this will be a great meet.... see u all soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some inspiration here.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... rth_Wales/


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
May sounds good as the weather hopefully will have perked up by then. I am OK for 2nd, 9th, 23rd or 30th.
Post up the route during April and choose your date. I will badger my locals to come along too. Don't loose faith with your idea yet, as I am sure it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sort of happy this has been put off, my car is in having the PAS rack replaced [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Must Admitt I'm atuned to a southport turn out really enjoyed that for a meet point of view... but the cruise andrally point of view the lower numbrs were great for les's meet.. All depends what your after..

Quick question what time tomoz? picking mine in morn so depending on time depends if i can get there..


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok folks, sorry but work beckons
Looks like I am not the only party pooper so I don't feel too bad.
Matt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Post up the route .


As a long standing organiser of cruises and treasure hunts may I suggest:

you do NOT, I repeat *you do NOT!!* want to post the full route itinary on here for obvious reasons:
cruises are frequently "not quite within the new 50mph speed llimit, which you can see sprouting all over the place now!" And no one wants to allert plod to some TTs doing a little more than 50mph or do we?  :roll:

It should be quite sufficient to state:
a) meeting place and time
b) 2 or 3 stops on the way
c) final destination/eatery

You do however need to hand out some route notes at the start point and inform everyone of the cruising etiquette:
i.e 
drive with head lights on: it is easier for the leader to see you
drive at you, own, comfortable speed
if you get split up: look after the person *behind you *; this keeps the convoy together.

There are more rules to observe but those are the main ones


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


spot on dani.. well said


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
Dani it's a small cruise that was being organised not a bullion robbery. I am sure that the Welsh police force has a few other things to do other than look out for a few TT's.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


 You don't know the Welsh police very well do you :lol: they HATE cars and spend vast amounts of money doing people for speeding etc. Anybody who lives there will tell you in fact ask Pete AKA groundhog :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Hi Phil,

it really is totally irrelevant whether any cruise in question is a "small cruise" or a "bullion robbery". It does not make sense to draw unwanted attention to a convoy of cars.

If you do a search, we have discussed cruising etiquette on here more than once. The first time as long as 8 years ago.
The most important rule of all is that:
*every driver must drive at a speed he/she feels comfortable with. No one should feel the "need to keep up" *hence route notes are important. And if you have route notes, you don't need to advertise the route on here to plod. Another reason for keeping quiet about the route is safety: many TT owners do not like to advertise where exactly their pride and joy is parked.

Anyway, I am sure ChadTT = Phil will do what he thinks is right. I for myself have never and will never post the route of my cruises on here


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

This is why I (and ChadTT/Phil) didnt post up too much info too early. Admittedly it got too late then (with work commitments and things we were busy) and it never got posted.

The North Wales Police are not the dragons Les makes them out to be. Yes they enforce the speed limit quite severly but in some 9 years of driving I have only picked up 3 points. Those who get caught often/loose there licenses DO speed. So dont really see what they can complain about.

The internet is open to anyone. Posting up details of cruises etc is something Police are known to look out for.

The reason the postcode of the meeting point wasnt put up is that this is my girlfriends parents' place of residence! Again, the internet is open to anyone.

This thread seems to becoming a huge argument now!

If and when myself and ChadTT (Phil) get to organising another meet then it will be a NEW thread! After starting this thread and the idea of a North Wales meet myself, with some of the negative feedback I feel that I might just leave it up to others to organise.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:roll: Yawn :roll:

How Entirely off topic was that :twisted:

Most of us on here couldn't care less about political views on how to organise a damn meet.. In fact all we really care about is a date and time.. Pretty much like les arranged with the convoy drive, and also how myself, Matt B, and Mark produced a flyer for the coastal meet..Relavance of routes ect. for a majority doesn't really matter.... Just an opinion.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT1012 said:


> This thread seems to becoming a huge argument now!
> 
> If and when myself and ChadTT (Phil) get to organising another meet then it will be a NEW thread! After starting this thread and the idea of a North Wales meet myself, with some of the negative feedback I feel that I might just leave it up to others to organise.


I am sorry you perceive comments regarding cruising etiquette as a "hugh argument". They were ment in your "defense" for not posting up a route. :-* 
I don't think my comments can be seen as negative feedback? Sorry, if you took them as such. Again, I thought they were helpful?

With regards to post codes of meeting places: I often start a meet/cruise at my own house and get around this problem by sending a PM with my address to people.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> TT1012 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread seems to becoming a huge argument now!
> ...


A3DFU - Wasnt meant at your comments at all. :-* I just feel that from all this I might not be so keen to jump in and try and organise something like this! Both myself and ChadTT put alot of time and work into the route.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

And for that reason that's why we need to draw a line under this bickering, put some of it down to experience and for TT1012 or ChadTT to pick another date and start a new thread.

The most important thing here is that we all like our TT's, love mixing with other owners and going on cruises together.

Lets get a date sorted in the next couple of weeks and then we can all look forward to the route that TT1012 and ChadTT worked so hard for us all on.

End of Sermon!!! 

Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> And for that reason that's why we need to draw a line under this bickering, put some of it down to experience and for TT1012 or ChadTT to pick another date and start a new thread.
> 
> The most important thing here is that we all like our TT's, love mixing with other owners and going on cruises together.
> 
> ...


Quite right to Jon far too much belly aching IMO and well past the time to move on. I could have come back on a lot of post but thought it better to move on for the sake of a bit of diplomacy and good will. At least something goods come out of all this in that there appears to be 2 kind of meets. 1/ The simple, we are going on a run out who wants to join us and 2/ We are organizing a meet with route, food etc etc. ( K then there's the likes of the IOM meet) Both are right no matter if just a simple meet up or a proper organised, planned with plenty of notice in advance etc etc run. The IOM is less than 4 weeks now and those going may just be concentrating on that I know I will be. A full tank of fuel is bloody expensive add to that food etc and a days run out can cost you around £75 or more. I think it's great even though our NW rep appears to have gone AWOL that a number of runs/meets call em what you will have taken place without his help or guidence. Dani who is a good rep who is very experienced at arranging runs and should be listened to and her comments taken on board. I have been lucky to attend a few of hers sometimes with as few as 6 or 7 cars so numbers should not be a real issue IMO. So lets work together to ensure whatever is planned next is another success and as always I am more than happy to assist in whatever way I can and I am sure Dani is as well.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

[/quote]You don't know the Welsh police very well do you :lol: they HATE cars and spend vast amounts of money doing people for speeding etc. Anybody who lives there will tell you in fact ask Pete AKA groundhog :wink:[/quote]

Hi Les, either the peeps who live in Wales are addicted to speed or they are a cash cow for the Taliban.

"Wales is the speed camera centre of the UK. Mid and South Wales comes second only to London for raising money through fines.
"And North Wales raises more per resident than any other area, although some Midland counties, like Bedfordshire, Northants and Warwickshire run it close."

NB. Watch out for parked Horse Boxes....................... 

HappyTTing,
Hog.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

You don't know the Welsh police very well do you :lol: they HATE cars and spend vast amounts of money doing people for speeding etc. Anybody who lives there will tell you in fact ask Pete AKA groundhog :wink:[/quote]

Hi Les, either the peeps who live in Wales are addicted to speed or they are a cash cow for the Taliban.

"Wales is the speed camera centre of the UK. Mid and South Wales comes second only to London for raising money through fines.
"And North Wales raises more per resident than any other area, although some Midland counties, like Bedfordshire, Northants and Warwickshire run it close."

NB. Watch out for parked Horse Boxes....................... 

HappyTTing,
Hog.[/quote]

Hiya Pete wondered when/if you would come in on this one. Exactly what I thought mate re speed cameras and fines not to mention the horse box. :roll: Cheers for that I thought I must have been making it up for a mo not living in Wales and only going by what I have read ona number of occassions. However maybe your wrong with your info as well :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> I think it's great even though our NW rep appears to have gone AWOL that a number of runs/meets call em what you will have taken place without his help or guidence.


I couldn't agree more Les. IMHO there is no "one size fits all" approach to organising a meet, but there is always value in experience. I know what I would do differently next time and I would like to think that on here we should be free to offer advice....as long as it comes across as advice and not a lecture.

I think as we get the long nights, some more informal gatherings should be on the cards.

Anyway, lets get together soon guys, work pressures easing off now so all lookin good for a summer of meets!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I am trying to sort a Welsh meet with Mark from down in South Wales. Thoughts are to start it mid Wales at the visitor centre at the Elan valley, have lunch around Devils Bridge then a gentle cruise during the afternoon to finish about 4:00ish.
Are you up for it ? I realise it is not North Wales as was the original thread, but thought I would put forward the idea and see what folks think. Date will be in June either a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I am trying to sort a Welsh meet with Mark from down in South Wales. Thoughts are to start it mid Wales at the visitor centre at the Elan valley, have lunch around Devils Bridge then a gentle cruise during the afternoon to finish about 4:00ish.
> Are you up for it ? I realise it is not North Wales as was the original thread, but thought I would put forward the idea and see what folks think. Date will be in June either a Saturday or Sunday.


Sounds like a nice day out Phil...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Devils staircase again Phill?
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
No, this time a different route after lunch.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

If the date works I'll come along,we really enjoyed the last one
cheers
jon


----------

